# Do you kiss your cats?



## loveshobbits (Dec 11, 2006)

Someone asked this question at another cat group and added that she didn't kiss and hug her cats because she was of the opinion that cats didn't understand those actions as signs of affection. 

I responded that we do hug and kiss our cats and they are very aware that those are signs of affection as they respond with kitty affection. My daughter's Heero will even bump his head into her lips when she makes kissing noises.

:heart 
Even little Romeo; who turned out to be well named and is just 4 months old, will start purring when I kiss him and will head-butt me in the mouth.

So I thought I would ask the question here... Do you hug and kiss your cats and do they return the affection?

Michelle


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

yes, yes yes! My hubby tells Mango he gets more kisses than him!  Which is true. Mango knows and loves the affection when I kiss him. He sleeps wth his head on my face and will make snoring noises when I kiss him. He loves to be loved!


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

Absolutely! I can say "Give me kisses" to Cooper and make a kissing sound and he'll come up and touch his nose to mine. If he's really feeling affectionate, he'll lick me! He definitely knows what it means!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

every day. :lol:


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

All the time!!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh gosh, yes! Daily.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Sam would head-butt me on my forehead, and purr when i hugged him, too.
Does that count?  
rcat


----------



## santarosacat (Jul 9, 2006)

I sure do, how not to kiss these sweet, furry, fuzzy, purring creatures? I can't resist :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

O c'mon, cats understand affection. I kiss my cats many times throughout the day, and if they didn't understand they were getting loved on, how come they start purring?  

In fact, I'm convinced Mellie even understands what "kissie-kissie" means because when I asked for a kissie-kissie she turns her little face up to me so I can kiss her right on her pink little nose. :lol:


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

I think that Ariel thinks I have bad breath. She lets my boyfriend kiss her on the mouth, but when I try she squirms and turns her head away. Every time, without fail. 

So yes, I kiss my cats.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

All the time, on their sweet little fuzzy noses! Cats are smart. This may not be their language, but they learn quickly what human affection is and means. Just like we are able to pick up on how our kitties show their affection.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, yes! Kitty kisses! Of course! On their little heads and cheeks and eyes. I don't know if they like it, but I can't resist them. Sometimes I just need some furry purring love! :heart Don't you love purring? I think that's what wins over people who disliked cats at one time! :


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Are you kidding? Constantly! (And w/four kitties, that's a lot of kissing. *smile*) They may not always be in the mood for it, but they certainly understand the gesture.


----------



## ChevyIIMan (Nov 8, 2006)

Dusty understands, I think Erin kissed her on the nose once and ever since then all you have to do is say "Can I have a Kiss" and pucker your lips and she will come over and bump her nose against your lips. I always get my goodnight kiss from both my ladies


----------



## kitburger (Dec 27, 2006)

:lol: Kitty doesn`t like to be hugged. Even if I pick him up he`s always like, "For Godsakes woman, get off me!". :roll: 
But he gets lots of kisses, which he doesn`t mind. As long as its not too many. He`s got his macho reputation to keep up!
I love kissing the soft fluffy bit just behind, below his ear. Is that wrong? :lol:


----------



## loveshobbits (Dec 11, 2006)

Wonderful replies!! 

My sister-in-law loves cats and has 8, but her replationship with them is rather distant. She doesn't pick them up unless needed, and the only affection I see is an occasional pat or scratch. I think she is missing out and so are the cats  

Michelle


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Kitburger, re the spot below and behind the ear: I don't know if it's all right, but I'm certainly going to try it!  

Michelle, your poor sister is missing out on one of her pet's best features: unconditional love.  We'll have to teach her!


----------



## Immortal (Mar 28, 2006)

ALL THE TIME!!!! much to my partners annoyance...he thinks its dirty to kiss them but i shower my babies is huggles and snuggles and kisses all the time


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*My fur Prince Charming: Tugger*

My beloved Tugger. Who went to romp in the rainbowbridge 3 years ago. Loved to be kissed. But he kissed back! He would lay right by you while sleeping in bed or on the sofa and just watch me, eyes slowly blinking (means I love you in kitty) Anyway he would then actually kiss me on the lips! No licking, cheek rubbing or head butting. His little nose and chin peck right on me! Then the sweetest thing Tugs ever did was you know how cats knead in the air I would take his paw and kiss it he then pawed my hand to his face and returned the kiss! All my cats love to be kissed and hugged but never in my life I had a cat that hugged and kissed back! I still and always will love my little Tug-A-Love


----------



## loveshobbits (Dec 11, 2006)

What a beauty he was, you must miss him so. Heero will do what you described... so sweet!!

Michelle


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a lovely kitty! Thanks for telling us about him.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Sure, I do and you can read these threads for more replies :wink: :
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=32798
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=23409
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=21815
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=13203
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12497
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1709
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=625


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Ha ha .... one of those is mine. I guess everyone has to ask this question at least once. Hey, at least I had a poll. :lol:


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

coaster said:


> I kiss Mellie -- she's a girl, and I'm a boy, so that's OK!! :lol:


aww 

If I say "kiss" to Tyrael he comes right up and kisses me on the lips.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

I kiss them all as often as I can.....and it's instant purring!! :heart


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

All the time...and they all know it means I love them and purr. None of them kiss back, but I still have hopes for Holly...

Onyx would always give me a kiss when I asked for one, and she would do very cute things like put her paws on each either side of my face and lick my nose. 

But Callie was the queen of head butts and kissy face...she was in to French kissing. Waking up to a cat trying to stick her tongue in your mouth is an experience :lol:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yes! I'll even "bury" my face into Sunny's fur because she's so furry and soft!


----------



## faerymagic (Jul 25, 2006)

For the first couple months, everyday when I got home from work I would pick up each of Lane's 1st litter, hug, pet, kiss them for a moment then place them down. This was aside from petting them and giving them attention at other times of the day. To this day they are the most loving and mellow (aside from when they are playing with the babies) cats I've ever had 

Snowflake is on my lap right now getting petted and kissed


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

I give my puddy tats kisses on the cheeks and top of the head. If im feeling silly ill blow rasberries on them.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Jimmyness said:


> I give my puddy tats kisses on the cheeks and top of the head. If im feeling silly ill blow rasberries on them.


Holly will actually let me blow raspberries on her belly....Callie would too.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

another kisser here too, can't get, or give too many kisses!


----------



## doggiejayl (Nov 14, 2006)

My cats love to be kissed. And sometimes they return the favor. When I kiss Indy he either purrs or licks me. I haven't tried to hug them though. I might try that!


----------



## Mickey's Mom (May 5, 2005)

Absolutely, without a doubt and never miss a chance! I snuggle, hold, hug, kiss-kiss-kiss-kiss all over! And they all love it. Give me bellies, purr, reach up into my face, give me "slow blinks", and when I walk away, they follow me for more! Except for Mickey who can't be bothered coming to ME for kissies, but really loves it when I come to him.


----------



## Shortbug (Feb 1, 2007)

*Kiss Smoochie Swack*

..yeah of course..i get really close to his nose and that is our kiss..when i want to kiss him and hold him i do..i kiss his head or his cheeck and squeeze him till he is like...ok honey enough of that..let me down..


----------

